# Elos Terra Question



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm looking for feedback from APC members who are familiar with this substrate. Is it similar to Aquasoil in that you don't need to dose many water columns ferts other than K and micros for some time.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

No one using Elos? :rant:


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I heard it is very much like AquaSoil, but it is more $$$$. I believe Filipe Alves uses it. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-plantado-vs-discos-aquajournal-amazonic.html


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm using Elos Terra with disapointing results. It starts very well but in 2 months the substrate is almost dead. 
I want to use back Tropica...


----------

